# GTA Player Skins



## cheetah (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi,
Made this Cool Hrithik Roshan  skin for Grand Theft Auto Vice City.

*img102.exs.cx/img102/4190/herojpg13dh.jpg
Download (Zip)


*Using It:-*
Just download the Zip file and put the extracted BMP file into the Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto Vice City\Skins Directory to use it.

For more info on using skins, see the Vice City Readme File.

Tell me if you liked it and i will make some more skins.Currently workin on the John Abraham skin.

Some Useful Sites for Gta Stuff:-
CodenameVice
The Gta Place


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 2, 2005)

skins lookin gud will download and tell u how it is.. btw rename the topic to gta player skins.. so that if any1 else creates u can post it.. and make sure its for all gta versions


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2005)

good one , some time back i made a skin of doodhwala having cool moustaches and black shades.It was fun to play


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

hey i copied the zip and extracted as u said.. but then in my readme there is no info about using skins..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 3, 2005)

As far as I remember, you will have to place the skin in a folder called "Skins". After that, from the ingame menu, you can choose the new skin, hit apply and play with the skin. However, the in-game cutscenes will feature the default skin though.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

cody i know that.. i mean i know how 2 use the skins.. jus that am not able to find the details in the readme as cheetah has said.. btw @tarey y not post that doodhwala skin here


----------



## cheetah (Apr 3, 2005)

Anone post the ingame screenshot for that .

I am unable to use gtavc cos of some directx problems.


----------



## cheetah (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry bharath,I checked the readme file few months back and i remembered that there was a skin section in the readme file.

I totally forgot that full instructions were not in the readme.txt.

Anyways cody is right i think you can use the skins from ingame menu.Anyways i am not sure how to use it and i cant help simply because of the directx problem.

If still theres any problem using it.Search google for full details.The skin file is totally ok.Its 24Bit,192KB BMP fle as specified.

*Bharath The fake GEEKY Group logo above ur avatar is Koool.I also tried to make one.But later dropped the idea because the width of Avatar can be 80pixels Max,and that of the Group logos is more than 120pixels.At first i was surprised to see that but discovered it after reading digitised above ur avatar instead of Geeky.*


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

here u go.. i dint know how to make the camera angle show his face.. i tried my best.. 

*img128.exs.cx/img128/2203/sc4fu.th.jpg


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

more screenies.. 

*img203.exs.cx/img203/9980/gt0ik.th.jpg


----------



## cheetah (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanx.
I m satisfied.Wait for more such skins.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

one more..this time from the menu.. 

*img214.exs.cx/img214/2673/sk9mk.th.jpg


----------



## cheetah (Apr 3, 2005)

This one is better.
Thanx.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 3, 2005)

now a query am also interested in creatin a skin.. but i dunno how to.. i got fireworks MX 2004 and Picasa 2.. can ny1 help me to do one..


----------



## cheetah (Apr 3, 2005)

I used Photoshop CS.
I dont think its possibe with Picasa2 and Fireworks.U need some good software for that.

Its not just copy\paste thing.Like i have used the match color option and opacity features for giving the face exact Tommy Look.Also applied some filters on the clothes to make them cartoonish.

Most of the skinners use photoshop.

See this skinning tutorial *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=145672


----------



## Tux (Apr 10, 2005)

uLL HV TO USE PHOTOSHOP. OR corel


----------



## vysakh (Apr 11, 2005)

nice skins.


----------

